# Nice Day in Feb.



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

Hit some smaller ponds with a friend from up north. We each caught a decent sized bass - my camera screwed up so here is Dave (not me) with one of his fish.

The bass were on early and then towards evening - mid day, I could see them they could probably see me and they would just nose the baits or ignore them.

Later, I got a smaller one on a jerk bait - it shot out of the group and nailed it twice, hungry fishy!

Nice day 

Air temp in the 60s and water temps at 47*


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

nice fish and report, howver you get an f for your photoshop work.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> nice fish and report, howver you get an f for your photoshop work.



Yeah Esquired! F for photoshop effort....now if your trying to hide your fishing spot.........Good job! :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

It was just to hide a spot - took the photo with a picture of the Zoo and then the Horse Ranch in teh background on lake Tweeder.

Ooops, guess I gave it away

All fish were caught in Lehigh County is that helps anyone.

It was not my spot so I did not want to give it up


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Esquired can u photoshop some big bass into my pictures if i e-mail em to you before posting them?


----------



## little anth (Feb 6, 2008)

nice job and way to protect the spot :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Esquired can u photoshop some big bass into my pictures if i e-mail em to you before posting them?



You have photos of big bass? I do not believe it!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Esquired can u photoshop some big bass into my pictures if i e-mail em to you before posting them?
> ...



thats my problem, just blow up the dinks i post so they look like monster bass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no one will suspect a thing


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 6, 2008)

Conveniently the camera messed up for the picture of YOUR "decent" fish. Hmm.... J/K The one I see is a good fish and I can only assume yours is too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Conveniently the camera messed up for the picture of YOUR "decent" fish. Hmm....



Damn, you are too smart for me. OK I will come clean, my fish was HUGE! 

HA

I really like making the crazy fish face so it was the camera!


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Or just borrow shinermans pics :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



Ouch that hurts jim............................ NO BAITS FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang your water temp is higher than mine......and I live way south of you. the water was at 39 the other day for me.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

esquired in the future dont say your camera was broke just say the fish was too big to fit in a picture


----------



## mtnman (Feb 6, 2008)

nice looking fish. are the waters high out your way? they are raging here, everycreek around here are spilling the banks and the river is really high and muddy as can be. not even close to fishable!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yea.....waters are coming up fast!!!! We were in a drought for all of last year. Now the lake is rising......FAST!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2008)

mtnman said:


> nice looking fish. are the waters high out your way? they are raging here, everycreek around here are spilling the banks and the river is really high and muddy as can be. not even close to fishable!



Water was up a little - just normal for the spring. The rivers and streams are up as well - but not raging. I expect that the Delaware river is aroudn 39* and the gauge has it up almost 2 feet at Trenton.

This is not really high but with a high discharge rate it is tough to fish. You need to change up the spots is all.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 7, 2008)

The Allegheny River was suppose to crest at 22ft yesterday but i here they are gona let more water out of Kinzua Dam so the banks will be full for a while. The river is just nasty right now with debree including big trees and alot of trash. Seeing all the garbage floating pisses me off. Theres no reason for it!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 7, 2008)

I hear that MTNMAN, on my last cat trip last season the Skuke was super high and raging, we saw at least one 55 gallon drum bobbin' down stream...now that's pristine!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 7, 2008)

Dave, please tell me how your photoshoping your pics. I need to start doing that to mine. I have tons of pics that I can just not put on a public forum. Nothing against any of our members, but all the lurkers who view this site.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Dave, please tell me how your photoshoping your pics. I need to start doing that to mine. I have tons of pics that I can just not put on a public forum. Nothing against any of our members, but all the lurkers who view this site.



I open the photo in MS Paint then just cut out around the photo that I want. (use the star shaped button). I then open another pic (for the background) and paste the 1st fish pic on top of the second background pic.

Make sure you hit the "Drew Opaque" option when you are done to get rid of the empty white area. 

Simple, quick and easy to do


----------

